# Yamaha RX V465 , want to use 3 Speaker not 6



## rooster (Jan 18, 2010)

I’m new to the forum and this is my second post. Few days ago I got a receiver to go with
a LG. TV we got at Xmas. Ive been reading the manual that comes with it but cant find
answers that I’m looking for.

the receiver:
Yamaha RXV 465

I see that the receiver has options to select speaker Ohm’s to either 6 ohm or 8 ohm’s, the
default is 8 ohm.

I haven’t tried the receiver yet but would like to connect some speakers I have that were
part of small stereo systems the kids had , Sony 6 ohm speakers.

My question is : will the receiver safely output to only the front and center speakers? I
do not want to use the rears or the woofer output at this time, but I do not want to screw
anything up either.

The purpose of all this is to improve the sound that is now only coming from the built in
speakers of the new TV. It wouldn’t take much to make me happy, And I do not expect it.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

If you put the receiver in to handle the 6 Ohm load, you'll be just fine. Between 6 to 8 Ohms, there's not a whole lot of difference and not a whole lot to worry about. When it gets down to 4 Ohm loads or lower that's when you ought to be more cautious.

Truthfully, Ohm rating for speakers varies even within the frequency response of the speaker itself. It could range pretty massively actually, from 2 Ohms to 16 Ohms depending on the frequency. The speakers are "rated" for 6 Ohm because that's what they are closest to, but at 6-8 Ohms, as I said before, I wouldn't worry yourself too much.

Also, mixing and matching speakers with, say 6 and 8 Ohms, wouldn't be a problem either. Just setting your receiver to handle 6 Ohms and you are covered on anything higher as well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If the speakers are 6 ohms, and the receiver is capable of powering a 6 ohm load, you'll be fine. Try it out, and then consider upgrading to something inexpensive, yet better suited like the infinity primus series, behringer 2030p, or the insignia 6.5" bass reflex (all of which can be found for around $100-150 a pair).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To answer your other question, Yes you can just run the receiver with only three front speakers connected. The receiver will automatically ignore the other outputs and should send all the sound out the three you are using. Just make sure you run the auto room setup YAPO before really expecting it to sound optimal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As has been stated above, there will be no issues with only driving 3 channels with your Yamaha.
I would caution you to be careful with volume levels as the Sony Speakers that were part of a Minisystem were not designed for the power output of a real AVR and can easily be damaged from too much power.

Just make sure to listen for sounds of distortion or compression as you raise your volume levels. On the whole, the Speakers designed for all in one systems are not of very high quality. As has been recommended, upgrading to better Speakers when budget allows should be of upmost importance.
Regardless, the overall quality of what you currently have will be far superior to your TV's internal speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rooster (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, Its just what I was wanting to hear.

My! My! How things have changed sense I got my last TV. I would have never thought it
was even possible to spend 800 bucks for a TV and the sound be only OK. This was the
first TV I bought sense I got married 25 years ago, the TV we have had for all these years 
was won a a St. Patricks day dance, it was a Zenith and the sound was great and still is.

Sense Xmas I have purchased 2 , 5.1, sound systems , a RCA and a Samsung and returned
them both to Wally World. I think you guys call these "home theater in a box". The RCA
didn’t work right , the Samsung didn’t have a on screen menu that worked, but it did
sound good, better than anything we had before. Plus it was cheap.

After doing some reading up about this sound thing, it looked like getting receiver was
the way to go. I got a lot of reading to do here about speakers to get informed.

Tonight I’m going to connect the speakers and give them a try, Ill have to do some
studying about the YAPO feature and weather I can do this with only 3 speakers.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rooster said:


> Tonight I’m going to connect the speakers and give them a try, Ill have to do some
> studying about the YAPO feature and weather I can do this with only 3 speakers.


YAPO will work just follow the on screen instructions after you plug in the microphone into the front of the receiver.


----------



## rooster (Jan 18, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> YAPO will work just follow the on screen instructions after you plug in the microphone into the front of the receiver.


The YAPO feature all went down without a glitch! 

The sound from the radio is very good, The TV sound very improved. I'm Happy.

Now its back to book to see about using the remote to turn other things on and off, I think its called Sceanes.

Thank for the input:clap:


----------

